# طريقة الحصول علي الغاز الحيوي من المخلفات



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

_طريقة الحصول علي الغاز الحيوي _
_اختيار موقع ملائم قريب من مصادر المخلفات و المياه و مناطق الاستخدام._
_تملأ غرفة التخمير بالمخلفات و كميه مناسبة من المياه و تغلق جيد._
_تترك لمدة من 2 الي 3 اسابيع حيث ينتج غاز الميثان الحيوي_

_كيف يتم انتاج الغاز (بالتفصيل)_
_ـ ان الاستفادة من مخلفات الحيوانات ليست بالأمر الجديد فلقد استعمل الانسان وما زال مخلفات الحيوانات كأسمدة للتربة في الوقت الذي لم يكن باستطاعته صناعة الأسمدة الكيماوية وإضافة إلى ذلك استعمل مخلفات الحيوانات أيضاً لإنتاج الطاقة وذلك بحرقها مباشرة._
_ويتم انتاج غاز الميثان من مخلفات الحيوانات بواسطة طريقة تدعى «الهضم اللاهوائي» اذ توضع مخلفات الحيوانات في وعاء يدعى الهاضم ولا يسمح للأوكسجين بالدخول إلى حيث توجد المخلفات فتقوم البكتيريا بتحليل المخلفات في جو خال من الأوكسجين ويكون الناتج غاز الميثان، وأكاسيد الكربون ثم يجمع الغاز الناتج من تحلل المخلفات ثم يستعمل في الأغراض التي ذكرتها سابقاً._
_حجم الغاز المنتج_
_يبلغ حجم الغاز المنتج من هذه المخلفات ما يعادل «1.5 ـ 2.5» من حجم الهاضم نفسه «550 البايوغاز»._
_ـ لو افترضنا ان حجم الهاضم 1000 لتر فإن حجم الغاز الناتج حوالي 1500ـ2500 لتر من الغاز وتختلف نسبة الميثان من الغاز الناتج اعتماداً على نوع المخلفات المستعملة غير ان النسبة تتراوح بشكل عام مابين 60ـ70% وتحتوي المخلفات التي تبقى بعد انتاج الغاز على النيتروجين وهو الذي تحتاجه النباتات،لذلك فإن مخلفات عملية الهضم اللا هوائي تستعمل أسمدة للنباتات في المزارع وبهذا الشكل يمكن الاستفادة من مخلفات الحيوانات باعتبارها مصدر أسمدة في ذات الوقت._
_البقرة هي الأفضل_
_ان أفضل أنواع المخلفات المستخدمة في انتاج الغاز تعتبر مخلفات الأبقار من أفضل مخلفات الحيوانات في مجال انتاج الغاز إذ أن مخلفات البقرة الواحدة في اليوم تنتج ما يساوي 1200 لتر من الغاز بينما نتائج مخلفات الدجاجة الواحد 9 لترات فقط، في اليوم الواحد._
_عوامل أساسية_
_يتم توليد البيوجاز تتلخص عملية انتاج البيوجاز من المخلفات العضوية في تخمير هذه المخلفات بمعزل عن الهواء في وسط مائي 8 ـ 10% مواد صلبة 90ـ92% ماء في خزان تحت الأرض ويختلف حجمه باختلاف الغرض من انشاء الوحدة ويتراوح مابين عدة أمتار مكعبة إلى عدة آلاف من الأمتار المكعبة وعند توافر الظروف المناسبة من درجة الحرارة وحموضة وتوازن المكونات فإن البكتيريا تقوم بتحليل المواد العضوية إلى أحماض عضوية حيث تقوم البكتيريا بتحويل الأحماض العضوية إلى ميثان على هيئة فقاعات صغيرة تتجه للأعلى مختلطة بثاني أكسيد الكربون._
_ويتفاوت معدل انتاج الغاز الحيوي تبعاً لعدة عوامل:_
_1ـ النظام المستخدم : فهو أعلى ما يمكن في النظام الأمريكي 4ـ5 مرات حجم الوحدة أي 4ـ5م3 لكل م3 من خزان التحليل وأقل مايمكن في النظام الصيني._
_حيث يتراوح من 15ـ3% حجم /حجم»._
_2ـ تركيز المواد العضوية القابلة للانحلال حيث يزيد انتاج الغاز بزيادتها حتى تصل إلى 13%»._
_3ـ درجة الحرارة وهذه لابد من ثباتها «22ـ25»م عند انتاج الغاز في المجال المتوسط أو «55م» عند انتاج الغاز في المجال المحب للحرارة._
_أنظمة عديدة للاستخدام_
_أنواع البيوجاز_
_ـ توجد أنواع عديدة من وحدات البيوجاز يتوقف نظامها على حجم المخلفات ونوعها والهدف من معالجتها حتى يتحقق حماية البيئة من التلوث والحصول على الطاقة والسماد، وقد ثبت نجاح نوعين من الوحدات في اليمن من خلال التجارب التي عملت في محافظتي حجة والمحويت وهما:_
_1ـ النظام الهندي._
_2ـ النظام الصيني المصري ـ ويعتبران الأكثر انتشاراً للأسباب التالية:_
_أ/ يتلاءم هذا النظام مع الاستخدام الحالي للمزارع «انارة + طبخ» فقط._
_ب/ استخدام مواد محلية متوفرة._
_ج/ لا يحتاج إلى خبرة عالية._
_د/ لا يحتاج إلى مساحة كبيرة جوار المنازل._
_هـ / يناسب حجم الأسرة الريفية وعدد الحيوانات التي يمتلكها المزارع._
_متطلبات ضرورية_
_من أهم المتطلبات الضرورية لانتاج الغاز الحيوي من مخلفات الثروة الحيوانية هي توفر بقرتين على الأقل لاستخدام مخلفاتهما في انتاج كمية من الغاز كافية لخدمة أسرة ريفية واحدة في توفير غاز للطباخة والاضاءة._
_كما أن انشاء وحدة غاز حيوي يحتاج إلى توفير بعض المواد المستخدمة في البناء مثل الطوب الاسمنتي والأنابيب البلاستيكية وموقد ومنظم يتم تعديلهما ليتلاءما مع ضغط الغاز الذي يختلف عن ضغط اسطوانات الغاز العادية وفوق كل ذلك فإن عملية انشاء وحدة البيوجاز تتطلب مهارات خاصة في البناء وبالذات في المناطق التي لم ينشأ فيها وحدات غاز سابقة._
_خطوات انشاء وحدة البيوجاز_
_ماهي مراحل أو خطوات انشاء وحدة البيوجاز؟_
_ـ تتلخص مراحل الانشاء للبيوجاز ذات الطراز الصيني حجم 5.75م3 الآتي:_
_1ـ اختيار المكان._
_2ـ توفير مستلزمات الانشاء وهي طوب اسمنتي بمقاس 5*10 *20سم ومواسير دخول وخروج المخلفات بمقاس 6 هنش واسمنت وأدوات ربط خط الغاز إلى المنزل في مواسير وأكواع ومنظم ضغط ومانومتر ونقاصات غاز._
_3ـ عمل حفرة دائرية بعمق 2 متر تصب قاعدتها بالخرسانة العادية بسمك 10سم «تركيب الخلطة يكون من 3 سطول كري + 2 سطول رمل + سطل واحد اسمنت»._
_4ـ البناء بالطوب ابتداءً من قاعدة الحفرة وبشكل مائل إلى الداخل بحيث يتناقص القطر تدريجياً كلما اتجهنا إلى الأعلى وعندما يصل البناء إلى ارتفاع 45 سم يتم تركيب ماسورة التغذية ويستمر البناء ليصل إلى قطر 74 سم وعندما يصل البناء إلى ارتفاع 72 سم يتم تركيب ماسورة الخروج التي يصل ارتفاعها إلى حوالي 1200سم»._
_5ـ عمل رقبة من الخرسانة العادية أعلى ماسورتي الدخول والخروج لتثبيتهما ومنع أي تسرب للغاز._
_6ـ صب الفوهة دائرياً حتى تكون مستوية يتم بعدها رفع 30 سم كرقبة وعمل الجسد الدائري._
_7ـ يتم صب غطاءين داخلي وخارجي بقطر 74 سم 82 سم وسمك 9 سم من الخرسانة المسلحة باستخدام حديد 8 مم بحيث تخرج من الغطاء ماسورة صغيرة حديد نصف هنش لمرور الغاز._
_8ـ بناء جدار وسط غرفة الوحدة من جهة ماسورة التغذية مع ترك فتحة لمرور المخلفات._
_9ـ بناء الملحقات الاضافية وهي حوض للتغذية وحوض للخروج حيث ويبنى حوض التغذية بارتفاع 40 سم وقطر متر واحد مع مقدمة صغيرة يركب عليها حاجز حديدي «بوابة» لحجز المخلفات مع تثبيت خلاط بثلاث ريش لخلط المخلفات بالماء، ويبني حوض الخروج بطول 2 متر وعرض متر واحد وبارتفاع 60سم._
_أعمال التلييس_
_وبعد كل هذا تأتي أعمال التلييس:_
_1ـ بعد بناء مجموعة من الصفوف يتم رشها بالماء والاسمنت ومادة السيكا«لبنية» لزيادة تماسك البناء._
_2ـ تلييس جدار الوحدة من الخارج بحيث يتم التلييس في اليوم الثاني لما تم بناؤه في اليوم الأول._
_3ـ ردم خلف جدار الوحدة من الخارج بالتربة الناعمة والدك عليها مع الرش بالماء._
_4ـ بعد الانتهاء من البناء يتم التلييس من الداخل في يوم واحد من خلال خمس طبقات تستخدم فيها خلطات مختلفة من الماء والاسمنت ومادة السيكا والرمل الناعم._
_5 ـ إجراء عملية التشميع من خلال اذابة مادة الشمع بالكيروسين ورشها في ثلاث طبقات متتالية لضمان منع أي تسرب للغاز._
_تشطيبات نهائية_
_ثالثاً : أعمال التركيب النهائية:_
_1ـ يتم تعبئة الوحدة بالماء لاختبار قوة الضغط الناتج بعد تركيب الأغطية._
_2ـ تركيب الأغطية بعد فرش عجينة من الطين المتحول والماء والزيت الحارق على حواف الفوهة السفلية ثم وضع ثقل من الأحجار يتم بعدها صب الماء بين الفطاءين ثم تركيب الغطاء الثاني._
_3ـ تركيب أنبوب بلاستيكي في ماسورة خروج الغاز بحيث يتفرع منه أنبوب بلاستيكي شفاف مانومتر مرقم حتى 100 سم يملأ بالماء لقياس مستوى حجم الغاز._
_4ـ ربط انبوب توصيل الغاز إلى الموقد «شولة» باستخدام منظم خاص ذي ضغط منخفض._
_5ـ بعد التأكد من سلامة وحدة البيوجاز يتم ملؤها بالمخلفات الحيوانية عبر صب المخلفات الحيوانية في غرفة التغذية وخلطها بالماء._
_6ـ يتم تنفيس وحدة الغاز في بداية الاستخدام كل يوم لمدة ثلاثة أيام حتى يتم استقرار انتاج الغاز يومياً من خلال وضع المخلفات في حوض التغذية وخلطها بالماء وصبها في غرفة التخمير._
_تغذية الوحدات_
_اما عن تغذية البيوجاز يختلف نظام تغذية وحدة البيوجاز بمخلفات عضوية تبعاً لنوع الوحدة وطبيعة المخلفات ومعدل انتاجها ولفترات زمنية للحصول عليها «تغذية مستمرة، تغذية بالدفعات» ساعة.. يوم ـ أسبوع ـ شهر فأكثر»._
_لتحقيق أفضل النجاحات_

_ـ من أجل نجاح البايوغاز يتطلب ضبط مكونات النظام لتتكامل مع بعضها البعض محققة الهدف من انشائها وهو انتاج كمية ملائمة من الغاز وانتاج سماد عضوي جيد ونظيف وخالِ من التلوث وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة مع تحقيق حماية البيئة من التلوث._
_ارشادات وقائية_
_اما الارشادات الوقائية_
_1 ـ ضرورة ابقاء رقبة الغطاء مملوءة بالماء لمنع جفاف العجينة ومراقبة حدوث أي تسرب._
_2ـ في حالة ملاحظة تسرب غاز يجب القيام بنزع الأغطية وتحضير العجينة وإعادة التركيب من جديد بنفس الطريقة السابقة._
_3 ـ ضرورة الملاحظة اليومية لأنبوب المانومتر قبل اضافة مخلفات جديدة وذلك لمعرفة مستوى ضغط الغاز فإذا وجد غاز يتم استهلاكه وعندما يصل الضغط إلى 100سم يتم إشعال الغاز لتلافي الضغط على الأغطية._
_4ـ يتم رفع المخلفات المجتمعة في حوض الخروج بعد عملية التخمير ووضعها في مكان بعيد استعداداً لاستخدامها كسماد عضوي بعد تجفيفها._


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي بس لو امكن تكون مراحل العمل بالصور لان الفكرة اعجبتني واتوقع سوف ابدأ بهذا العمل ولكن احتاج الى صور


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

م.ميلاد الجبوري قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي بس لو امكن تكون مراحل العمل بالصور لان الفكرة اعجبتني واتوقع سوف ابدأ بهذا العمل ولكن احتاج الى صور


 السلام عليكم اخي الطيب 
سوف اجمع لك الصور حول التخمير والتحويل والانتاج في اقرب فرصه وارسلها لك على المنتدى 
ومشكور على المرور


----------



## mah221 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخ محمد ألف شكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمه
أرغب في عمل هذا الموضوع ولدي بعض الإستفسارات
هل يمكن تنفيذ الفكره بواسطة براميل بلاستيكيه أو حديديه
هل توجد معادلات خاصه لتنفيذ الفكره
هل يوجد رسومات وصور
بالنسبه للروث سيضاف مره واحده فقط حسب إطلاعي ثم ستضاف المخلفات ( بعد فتره هل سيمتلئ الخزان من البقايا وكم الفتره وكيف يتم التخلص منها )

شكرا لك وأتمنى ألا أكون قد أطلت عليك​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز ........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> موضوع أكثر من رائع عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز ........


مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم ورائع اخي الكريم ولكن لدي سؤال هل يمكن استعمال غاز الميثان بديلا عن الديزل في الحارقات امستعمله في حرق المواد بمصانع الاسمنت والجبس مثلا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بسام ياغي قال:


> موضوع مهم ورائع اخي الكريم ولكن لدي سؤال هل يمكن استعمال غاز الميثان بديلا عن الديزل في الحارقات امستعمله في حرق المواد بمصانع الاسمنت والجبس مثلا


غاز الميثان احتراقه يكون سعراته الحراريه اقل بكثير من سعرات احتراق الديزل فلا يمكن جعله بديل له ومشكور جدا"على المرور


----------



## سوما كمبال (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ محمد ... موضوع البيوجاز مهم جدا ..ولقد اخترته ليكون مشروع التخرج من كلية الطب البيطري..اود الحصوك على اكبر كم من المعلومات الخاصة بموضوع انتاج البيوجاز من المخلفات الحيوانية ..مع ابتكار تصميم متطور لجهاز انتاج البيوجاز لتقديمه ارجو افادتي ..ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (31 ديسمبر 2010)

سوما كمبال قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا اخ محمد ... موضوع البيوجاز مهم جدا ..ولقد اخترته ليكون مشروع التخرج من كلية الطب البيطري..اود الحصوك على اكبر كم من المعلومات الخاصة بموضوع انتاج البيوجاز من المخلفات الحيوانية ..مع ابتكار تصميم متطور لجهاز انتاج البيوجاز لتقديمه ارجو افادتي ..ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم 
اني عملت المشروع على انتاج كميه متواضعه من الغاز لعدم امتلاكي كابسه للغاز واكتفيت بكيس مطاطي كبير سعه 26 انج قطرا"
ومشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## امجد جبارين (6 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع واسمح لي ان استفسر منك اخي محمد
اذا وجدت مزرعة ضخمة للابقار هل من الممكن اعداد هذا المشروع تجاريآ وكيف تتم التعبئة و التسويق
ارجو منك الرد مع الشكر*


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 يناير 2011)

امجد جبارين قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> *مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع واسمح لي ان استفسر منك اخي محمد*
> *اذا وجدت مزرعة ضخمة للابقار هل من الممكن اعداد هذا المشروع تجاريآ وكيف تتم التعبئة و التسويق*
> *ارجو منك الرد مع الشكر*


السلام عليكم اخي 
ممكن ان نولد غاز الميثان بشكل تجاري عن طريق كابسات الغاز لكن طرق السلامه المهنيه تكون غايه الحساسيه لانه غاز خفيف مقارنه مع غاز البروبان (غاز الطبخ )وتعتمد على كميه الفضلات المنتجه


----------



## تقوى محمد محمود (18 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة ارجوا المعزره اخى الكريم محمد ان أجيب على سؤال الذى يستفسر عن هل يمكن استخدام براميل بلاستيكية اقول لة نعم لقد استخدمت انا واعوذ باللة من كلمة انا براميل بلاستيكية فى بحثى لنيل درجة الماجستر فى انتاج البايدوغاز ولقد اعطى نتائج مزهلة.وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (19 أبريل 2011)

تقوى محمد محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة ارجوا المعزره اخى الكريم محمد ان أجيب على سؤال الذى يستفسر عن هل يمكن استخدام براميل بلاستيكية اقول لة نعم لقد استخدمت انا واعوذ باللة من كلمة انا براميل بلاستيكية فى بحثى لنيل درجة الماجستر فى انتاج البايدوغاز ولقد اعطى نتائج مزهلة.وجزاكم الله خير


مشكور جدا"على الرد الطيب الموضوع عبارة عن تجارب شخصيه والموضوع للجميع ولك مني الشكر والتقدير على الاهتمام


----------



## م-زعل محمد (12 مايو 2011)

أشكرك أخي محمد العامري


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 مايو 2011)

م-زعل محمد قال:


> أشكرك أخي محمد العامري


 شكرا"جزيلا" على المرور


----------



## Saeed Fouad (9 سبتمبر 2011)

حاجة عظيمة بجد. تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## رامز محمد محمود (14 سبتمبر 2011)

قمت ماخرا ببناء نظام انتاج الغاز الحيوي وقد استطعت تامين الغاز لبيتي او يزيد عن احتياجه من نظام مغلق تماما و اضافة بعض المواد التي توصلت اليها بعد 10 اشهر من التجارب وها انا اطور النظام على الكهربائي و اتوق لمن يعمل على تطوير نفسة و بلده للتعاون الى ابعد مدى فلا يشكك احد في ان مثل هذه الانظمة غير واقعية او لا تكفي
م.رامز ابو سالم - خريج البولتكنك -فلسطين -هندسة ميكاترونكس


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

saeed fouad قال:


> حاجة عظيمة بجد. تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


 وانت السالم اخي الطيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

رامز محمد محمود قال:


> قمت ماخرا ببناء نظام انتاج الغاز الحيوي وقد استطعت تامين الغاز لبيتي او يزيد عن احتياجه من نظام مغلق تماما و اضافة بعض المواد التي توصلت اليها بعد 10 اشهر من التجارب وها انا اطور النظام على الكهربائي و اتوق لمن يعمل على تطوير نفسة و بلده للتعاون الى ابعد مدى فلا يشكك احد في ان مثل هذه الانظمة غير واقعية او لا تكفي
> م.رامز ابو سالم - خريج البولتكنك -فلسطين -هندسة ميكاترونكس


 مشكور اخي رامز اذا كانت الزيادة كبيرة تحتاج الى كابسه غاز صغيرة وانابيب تخزين ومطيرة رطوبه


----------



## محمودالسويسى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 أكتوبر 2011)

محمودالسويسى قال:


> مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


لا شكر على واجب


----------



## كنان العمري (8 ديسمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة في ميزان حسناتكم جزاكم خير الله 
لي سوال هل يمكن تعبئة الغاز وما هي الطريقة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 ديسمبر 2011)

كنان العمري قال:


> معلومات قيمة في ميزان حسناتكم جزاكم خير الله
> لي سوال هل يمكن تعبئة الغاز وما هي الطريقة


 مشكور اخي الغالي على المرور اولا" واما طريقه التعبئه فتتم بواسطه كابسه غاز صغيرة او عن طريق الحاويات المطاطيه


----------

